# What if you could change JUST ONE THING about your Spouse



## eowyn (Mar 22, 2012)

If you could change JUST ONE THING about your spouse what would that be. If a genie were to grant you this wish, what would you wish for? And how happier would that make your life? :biggrinangelA:


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

marital status......for free.....


----------



## Good Dog (Mar 28, 2012)

Huh, I've been sitting here thinking since you posted and I've got nothing. I guess that puts things in perspective. Maybe I'm the problem?


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I honestly have nothing. She is everything that I want.


----------



## lifesabeach (Feb 25, 2012)

Not 1 thing. She is perfect the way she is.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Nothing that comes to mind... I like him the way he is.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I would've changed the fact that she gave up on us, other than that I loved everything about her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Gee that's a tough one.

It's between the financials, or his smoking. I've learned to live with both.

Probably the smoking, becuase he'd be so much healthier.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

His temper. He loses it over little things--computer glitches, bad drivers, forgetting things, household repairs.

How would my life be happier? I would like the peace and quiet. After all these years I have still not figured out how to not get upset at his over-reaction to everyday problems.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

Communicate


----------



## dazed/confused (Jan 18, 2012)

I would change my belief in alien abductions and Bigfoot. Why? I still believe in Bigfoot without proof. I beeline in alien abduction because I have proof. They have taken the woman I loved and replaced her with a 100% selfish woman. I would change her worldly ways so that people mattered more than things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

She would have as big a sexual appetite as mine. She likes sex just not as often as I. Other than that she's practically perfect in every way.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

If Mary Poppins fncked like a banshee when she was turned on then... You betcha.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I'd like to share a bottle of wine with him. He doesn't like wine and it affects his sinuses. We've tried the non-preservative wines etc but he doesn't enjoy the taste anyway. 

In saying that, he's not a big drinker. And this is something I like about him. So... I just made my wish pointless. I guess the answer would be nothing. Anything I'd change would mean something else about him would be different. I'll take him as he is.


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

I wish he'd take better care of himself so that I could have him around longer.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I go on about my husband ALOT on here, he is near the perfect man for me. But come on, there is always something that can be improved.... What I would change... if I could wave a magic wand, I would want him to FEEL more lustful...instill that sweet urging sex drive he had in his 20's (even though back then he put it down)... oh yeah - that would be heaven to take advantage of right now. 

I don't like how men slow down as they get older, kinda a sad trick on the sexes as some of us women feel like we are just getting started. I wish he was chasing me around needing to do it twice a day- I think that would be sweet!


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd want my wife to desire me the way I desire her. That would resolve the one issue we have (at least from my side!) regarding frequency!

Other than that, she's darn near perfect!


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

I wish he'd be more open sexually. I need some adventure...I think I was an explorer in another life.


----------



## SA's husband (Apr 9, 2012)

I wouldn't change anything she is wonderful, even when she is mad, it turns me on. I love it when she is on top of me growling at me. and I still chase her around, I am just a little slower now, but I can still catch her.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

SA's husband said:


> I wouldn't change anything she is wonderful, even when she is mad, it turns me on. I love it when she is on top of me growling at me. and I still chase her around, I am just a little slower now, but I can still catch her.


SA's husband, as in SimplyAmorous? :scratchhead:


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

SA's husband said:


> I wouldn't change anything she is wonderful, even when she is mad, it turns me on. I love it when she is on top of me growling at me. and I still chase her around, I am just a little slower now, but I can still catch her.


 I don't know if you realise it but your wife is something of a celebrity here...I love reading her posts. She's got it together!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Nothing.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

That he would love me in the manner that he used to--the TBI and stroke took away more than his ability to remember.

How would that make my life happier....see above, enuff said.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

I am with Toffer. I would like her to desire me as much as I do her..


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

lovesherman said:


> His temper. He loses it over little things--computer glitches, bad drivers, forgetting things, household repairs.
> 
> How would my life be happier? I would like the peace and quiet. After all these years I have still not figured out how to not get upset at his over-reaction to everyday problems.


Exactly the same here. He has a temper that was made worse by his head injury overseas. We've been together 2 years and I'm still trying to not let a lot of things get to me. I'm working on it though. Other than that he's perfect the way he is.


----------



## HalfGrin (Apr 8, 2012)

Endless energy - much of my wife's unhappiness disappears when she gets into her manic phase. I want her to be happy all of the time!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

frustr8dhubby said:


> I am with Toffer. (


LOL
at first i thought you meant you were 'WITH' toffer :rofl:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> I think she only pretends to have her stuff together to make the rest of us look _really_ bad...*snif*
> 
> 
> JK, SA, luv u. :flowerkitty:


LOL

SA is pretty awesome :smthumbup:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> SA's husband, as in SimplyAmorous? :scratchhead:


Yes, that is my husband. He knows I enjoy TAM very very well... I am always talking about some question, I've read things to him, my earlier threads, I read him every reply I got - about him! I enjoy getting "his take" on different issues too, all food for thought. 

Then yesterday on a whim he was up for signing up here, so I jumped on that!! In the rush of the moment, what better name than that...I doubt he will post much , he is not the writer type, often saying he doesn't like to think. We couldn't be anymore different on that one!! 

When It asked him to give some details about himself...in the Profile page- he paused for a time then said... "I am screwed up... I am loving & compassionate but I don't like people"... I almost fell off my chair :rofl: , then our 10 yr old started laughing cause we were laughing so hard. That just didn't sound good. A writer he is not. But a few tid bits here & there, his opinion, at least he is up for it. I am tickled.


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

SA's husband said:


> I wouldn't change anything she is wonderful, even when she is mad, it turns me on. I love it when she is on top of me growling at me. and I still chase her around, I am just a little slower now, but I can still catch her.


Great first post SA's husband :smthumbup: And she is a wonderful person, we all know that for sure!

You're gonna fit right in around here...


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

He wouldn't have made me a member of CWI.


----------



## rundown (Mar 21, 2012)

I would whis she were dirty rotten filthy stinkin rich. Then I could stop working


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> I think she only pretends to have her stuff together to make the rest of us look _really_ bad...*snif*
> 
> 
> JK, SA, luv u. :flowerkitty:


 Well jeeze, I don't need SA to help me look bad, I seem to manage that just fine all on my own.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> Well jeeze, I don't need SA to help me look bad, I seem to manage that just fine all on my own.


oh you do just fine,
dont know if that sounded right, but youre good in my book, and my book is all that matters.
to me any ways. 
or is that being selfish?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> so I jumped on that!!


yes, so weve heard...
many, many, MANY times 

nuthin rong wit dat tho.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

eowyn said:


> If you could change JUST ONE THING about your spouse what would that be. If a genie were to grant you this wish, what would you wish for? And how happier would that make your life? :biggrinangelA:



My gosh I just wish he would f0cking GROW UP!!!!:banghead: :cussing:

That would make my life so much easier. Instead I have to wait years for him to get it. :banghead:He's 2 years older than me and trust me he gets it painstakingly one at a time. :banghead:You'd think if you had someone to show you the way you'd come to a 

revelation faster!!! But no!!! :slap: It really is a PITA :moon:not 

being on the same page with your spouse. 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:2gunsfiring_v1:

ok i feel better


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

SA's husband said:


> I wouldn't change anything she is wonderful, even when she is mad, it turns me on. I love it when she is on top of me growling at me. and I still chase her around, I am just a little slower now, but I can still catch her.


Mr SA! So good to meet ya. If SA has told you anything about me then you know my personality. Its pretty much yours and hers is pretty much Mrs Stonewall's. 

I don't know If I could go so far as to say it turns me on when shes mad though. That part aint me. Mine can be volatile although she has mellowed as I am concerned over the years. I love it when mine is on top of me growling or purring; just as long as she is on top of me! 

I do love a strong woman who knows what she wants and mine sure fits that bill. No doubt in my mind yours does too.


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

That she would debate with me. I love to pick a side and try to defend my position (has improved my researching skills).


----------



## SA's husband (Apr 9, 2012)

Stonewall said:


> Mr SA! So good to meet ya. If SA has told you anything about me then you know my personality. Its pretty much yours and hers is pretty much Mrs Stonewall's.
> 
> I don't know If I could go so far as to say it turns me on when shes mad though. That part aint me. Mine can be volatile although she has mellowed as I am concerned over the years. I love it when mine is on top of me growling or purring; just as long as she is on top of me!
> 
> I do love a strong woman who knows what she wants and mine sure fits that bill. No doubt in my mind yours does too.


She has mentioned you many times, you sound just like me, right down to wanting to look for the exit. Sa has mellowed over the years too, she was at her worst when she couldn't get pregnant. It depends on how mad my wife is, sometimes it is downright funny, the kids get involved in annoying her just to get a rise out of her. 

No wine, that could be dangerous for me!


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

He would be non-existent.


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Immortality for both of us because I never want this ride with her to ever end.


----------



## MmHo (Mar 29, 2012)

eowyn said:


> If you could change JUST ONE THING about your spouse what would that be. If a genie were to grant you this wish, what would you wish for? And how happier would that make your life? :biggrinangelA:


To get rid of his BPD/alcohol problem... oh I miss the lovely side of him but the other side is hell


----------



## SA's husband (Apr 9, 2012)

Beowulf said:


> Immortality for both of us because I never want this ride with her to ever end.


I feel this way.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I got nothing...

(in case she reads this)


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

MmHo said:


> To get rid of his BPD/alcohol problem... oh I miss the lovely side of him but the other side is hell


This and his marital status.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I like my man the way he is... can't think of anything to change.

Me... If he could change anything about me it would be that I'm a fidgeter. 
I wriggle my foot, I drum on the bench, I tap the pen... i don't even rest at night....even when I sleep alone the bed looks like folks have been doing bare-chested-wrestling all night with blankets and duvet on the floor and all knotted up... good job my H is a heavy sleeper!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

anchorwatch said:


> I got nothing...
> 
> (in case she reads this)


LOL


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

This is TWO things but they go hand in hand.

I wish my husband was NOT an alcoholic and depressed. If those two things were out of our lives, we would be perfection. My H is very smart, lovable, funny as hell, positive attitude, just a lovely man. But booze and depression is keeping that wonderful man from me and I want them gone!

By the way, he was diagnosed with clinical depression at a young age, it's like he was born with a depressed brain. Now, in this recession and he owns his own business, depression has sunk it's teeth into him to the bone and there is blood everywhere. Hence the all night drinking. 

Anyone know a Genie?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

If a genie could change one thing about my wife?

That she could feel every bit of the pain her extended affair and coverup has inflicted on my and our children.

And consequently, understand why it is not something possible to "get over" OB her terms.


----------

